# snorkels and her rib bones



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She could have actually digested these if they hadn't been so long. Alot of the bone was dissolved - I could see the marrow in them. And she pooped a totally white poop this morning. 

The reason she is on hubby's lap is because when i tried to put the bone on her to take a photo, she kept trying to eat it again. No lesson learned here!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW those are huge in comparison to her!!
I'm so glad everything turned out okay... she's obviously fine now, silly Snorkels trying to re-eat them, LOL!
It's a good thing she had a raw fed dog's stomach acids


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

liquid said:


> WOW those are huge in comparison to her!!
> I'm so glad everything turned out okay... she's obviously fine now, silly Snorkels trying to re-eat them, LOL!
> It's a good thing she had a raw fed dog's stomach acids


yes, when I see those bones up against her i don't feel so guilty for feeding them to her. There's no way in the world she should have been able to swallow them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Little turd didn't learn her lesson! Haha 

Those are pretty darn clean for a dog with 4 teeth.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that is crazy! I am so glad they managed to get it out without surgery!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

snorkels, snorkels, snorkels...

big dog syndrome. glad everything went well!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just showed my husband the picture and he said "she dared put the bones next to the dog again?" I had to explain that's why Snorkels was on your husbands lap. We understand those little dogs in this house !! 

Now you have a new 'Snorkels' convert. Next thing you know, he'll be asking me for Snorkels updates. She needs her own fan club. :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I just showed my husband the picture and he said "she dared put the bones next to the dog again?" I had to explain that's why Snorkels was on your husbands lap. We understand those little dogs in this house !!
> 
> Now you have a new 'Snorkels' convert. Next thing you know, he'll be asking me for Snorkels updates. She needs her own fan club. :heh:


honestly, I bet alot of people are probably sick of hearing about her all the time. it's just one thing after another - some good, some bad, but always some kind of drama going on with her. 

i am really, really hoping things are quiet on the Snorkels front for awhile. And my credit card hopes so too 

and tell your hubby thanks - he may not post here but we know he has to be a dog lover!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Holey smokes! How on earth did she manage to get those into her stomach???? Makes me think of the people who swallow swords ****shudder****


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> honestly, I bet alot of people are probably sick of hearing about her all the time. it's just one thing after another - some good, some bad, but always some kind of drama going on with her.
> 
> i am really, really hoping things are quiet on the Snorkels front for awhile. And my credit card hopes so too
> 
> and tell your hubby thanks - he may not post here but we know he has to be a dog lover!!!


Never sick of Snorkels! I told my hubby about it last night and said you should write a book about her. "Adventures of Miss Snorkels," or "The Life and Times of a Crazy Food Hound." I for one would buy it in a heartbeat!

And Chowder, I told her the other day Snorkels needs a fan club and I want to be the first member. 
Or better yet, Snorkels for President! She'd run this country with a deer rib in one paw and a chicken head in her belly. 
Okay, can anyone tell I didn't get any sleep last night.... :wacko:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Never sick of Snorkels! I told my hubby about it last night and said you should write a book about her. "Adventures of Miss Snorkels," or "The Life and Times of a Crazy Food Hound." I for one would buy it in a heartbeat!
> 
> And Chowder, I told her the other day Snorkels needs a fan club and I want to be the first member.
> Or better yet, Snorkels for President! She'd run this country with a deer rib in one paw and a chicken head in her belly.
> Okay, can anyone tell I didn't get any sleep last night.... :wacko:


Now that's a picture! And so darn true. When I went into the kennels last night the vet people thought it was so cute how she was banging to get to me - I did not enlighten them that it had nothing to do with me, it was the food I was bringing. I just let them think it was me she loves.

Why didn't you sleep??

i got an hour night before last and three hours in the car last night. I suspect when I keel over I may not surface for awhile. But my car wouldn't start when we left the ER vet this morning and I had to get it towed, now have to go pick it up in a little bit so can't lay down.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

That's crazy! You should put a chain through the bone and wear it .. you can tell people it's worth X amount of $ (due to the vet costs).

Toby swallowed a rock as a puppy. A $700 rock.  Couldn't puke it out and couldn't poop it out. The vet wasn't sure there was anything wrong with him, but when I wouldn't leave did X rays and um, ended up working OT taking that rock out of Toby's tummy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> That's crazy! You should put a chain through the bone and wear it .. you can tell people it's worth X amount of $ (due to the vet costs).
> 
> Toby swallowed a rock as a puppy. A $700 rock.  Couldn't puke it out and couldn't poop it out. The vet wasn't sure there was anything wrong with him, but when I wouldn't leave did X rays and um, ended up working OT taking that rock out of Toby's tummy.


Did they do an endoscopy? i know, I am not beating myself up so much any more for feeding her the bones now that she is ok, but am definitely beating myself up over the cost. and worth every penny.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did they do an endoscopy? i know, I am not beating myself up so much any more for feeding her the bones now that she is ok, but am definitely beating myself up over the cost. and worth every penny.


Endoscopy wasn't mentioned as an option. They cut him open. A dog his size, that was his whole belly. It's funny though, he stopped whining once I took the cone off. That had him more upset than the operation.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Now that's a picture! And so darn true. When I went into the kennels last night the vet people thought it was so cute how she was banging to get to me - I did not enlighten them that it had nothing to do with me, it was the food I was bringing. I just let them think it was me she loves.
> 
> Why didn't you sleep??
> 
> i got an hour night before last and three hours in the car last night. I suspect when I keel over I may not surface for awhile. But my car wouldn't start when we left the ER vet this morning and I had to get it towed, now have to go pick it up in a little bit so can't lay down.


You really are having a tough week aren't you?! When it rains it pours apparently...
Well, considering all the furry bodies I have I don't usually get a full nights anyway BUT, because we've had a very warm winter there are already things in bloom and I have horrible spring allergies. I LOVE springtime but it does not love me back. I started sneezing in the middle of the night a couple of nights ago and my eyes were itching out of my head! I told hubby I was gonna need to break down and boot a few dogs out of the bed before spring really arrives just so I could sleep. So as of yesterday I pulled the step stool away from the bed, so no access to mama's bed during the day to spread pollen all over it, and put clean bedding on the bed. I made Bri, Bailey, Camden and Karma sleep in the rubber room. Bri and Bailey couldn't care less. They choose to sleep back there on their own a lot of the time. But the other two, OMG, they whined and barked nearly all night. I felt so bad because I know they don't understand but they tend to want to be glued to me at night and Camden especially is literally in my face all night. I really want to have a better spring this year and every year I am miserable and most of it is when I'm in bed, inhaling gallons of pollen that my dogs bring in. 
So Madison sleeps in her own bed, those 4 will be in the back, Sabrina sleeps up next to Mark and never comes near me at night, and the other guys like to sleep at the bottom of the bed. Well, other than Nat but she has no hair to hold pollen in. I'm also going to wipe them all down before they're allowed on the bed every night so hopefully that'll help too. 
We'll see if tonight is any better. Surely they won't keep being pitiful forever and will eventually get used to sleeping back there. You'd have thought I put them in a torture chamber...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Endoscopy wasn't mentioned as an option. They cut him open. A dog his size, that was his whole belly. It's funny though, he stopped whining once I took the cone off. That had him more upset than the operation.


Yikes! Poor little guy - I think I read (maybe in a James Herriott book) that incisions on the sides like that don't hurt alot because there are fewer nerves there. At least I think that's what i remember. And I'm very glad he was ok. Must have been a big rock.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad Snorkels is doing well! Thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I LOVE springtime but it does not love me back.


yes, that's definitely rough. And you are kicking them out of bed, ma!! No wonder they are whining 

I rarely let Snorkels or Parker sleep with me but I do when they arent feeling well so I can keep an eye on them - I am allergic to THEM. Rebel sleeps at the bottom of the bed and he's bald so I am not really allergic.

Snorkels doesn't like to sleep with me anyway. She prefers to run solo. Parker would sleep right on my face if I let him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes, that's definitely rough. And you are kicking them out of bed, ma!! No wonder they are whining


It was a sad night at the Little crib....:Cry:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad that everything is okay! Silly Snorkles!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you had better send Snorkles out to find a job very soon. I shudder to think how much she must have cost you lately.
I'm so glad to hear that she's up and running after such an eventful weekend.
And, I know what it's like to (try and) sleep in your car. I take my hat off to you. Go and have a nice rumbo or two, relax, watch TV, go to bed and sleep for 14 hours. You deserve it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I think you had better send Snorkles out to find a job very soon. I shudder to think how much she must have cost you lately.
> I'm so glad to hear that she's up and running after such an eventful weekend.
> And, I know what it's like to (try and) sleep in your car. I take my hat off to you. Go and have a nice rumbo or two, relax, watch TV, go to bed and sleep for 14 hours. You deserve it.


Yes, I do think she needs to start paying her way!! You wouldn't think there would be thousands of dollars worth of guts in a dog her size.

i missed going to get my car. snorkels and I passed out on the couch. But I have a wonderful husband, he drove in and picked it up and dropped off his truck to get it inspected, and is bringing me a cherry slush from Sonic. 

I bought a new starter in December, and it just went bad. Can't even claim a warranty since it was an independent mechanic and I can't go back to him in Indiana. Grrrr.


----------

